# File to load modules kernel at boot

## REmaxer

What's the file in gentoo to load modules to boot?

----------

## mikegpitt

 *REmaxer wrote:*   

> What's the file in gentoo to load modules to boot?

 If you are using baselayout-2 the file is /etc/conf.d/modules.

----------

## REmaxer

To add a new module to load....what is correct write?

----------

## mikegpitt

Take a look at this guide... scroll to the Kernel Modules section and it describes the syntax for the file:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## Hu

May I ask why you are building the feature as a module if you need to load it right when the system starts?

----------

